
Do you use Google Fi? Is it better than ATT? - mvpu
https://fi.google.com/about/
======
hfourm
I am on Google-Fi. Performance / coverage is pretty good, but I can't compare
to ATT.

I will say I feel like the pricing isn't very competitive with other carriers,
as it was ~2 years ago. Fi is a great choice for someone who knows they will
be on WiFi the majority of the time, and want to keep your wireless bill <50$
a month. Once you start using data, it gets pretty expensive, even with their
recent data cap protection.

